
Django vs. Flask in 2019: Which Framework to Choose - mjhea0
https://testdriven.io/blog/django-vs-flask/#.XTHFG8GGcas.hackernews
======
floki999
Great overview - thanks for putting together.

~~~
mjhea0
Cheers!

